# Can No Longer Boot After Windows 10 Tech Preview



## BerlingerTG (Mar 26, 2015)

Okay, this is gonna be a doozy of a topic, so let's say what happened. 

I got a Venue 11 Pro in the mail yesterday. Just the tablet. Don't have the keyboard dock yet. The model with 8 Gigs of RAM and an i5 processor if that helps.

Windows 8.1, so I installed the Windows 10 Technical Preview and everything looked good. 

So I installed Google Chrome and when I pressed "Open in Windows 8 Mode" It got glitched out. Wouldn't load properly. Was weird. So then I restarted my PC.

After restarting the PC, it still wouldn't work. And the start menu wouldn't load. Like I'd tap the start button, hit the tablet's start button. Nothing. I could right click it and use those options, but the start menu wouldn't come up. 

So I tried to do a PC Refresh and this is where things get crappy. It started the refresh and said it was 8% done. 

Went to bed and woke up about 5 or 6 hours later and it was still at 8%. Waiting a few more hours. Still at 8%. Then, I did the dumb move of manually powering off the PC since it seemed to be frozen on the refresh after nearly 9 hours at the same percentage. 

After that happened, it would only boot to recovery options. So, I tried to do the recovery that wouldn't affect your files. Had an error that it couldn't complete. So I tried to "completely reinstall Windows" option. And it resulted in this:

"Your PC Needs to be repaired. Error Code: 0xc0000034" It did not have a BCD section on it as well, so I assume this is different from the cases online where I have seen that. 

Every time I hit ESC via on-screen keyboard to go to the options, i get to a menu different from the Bios. That has setting options. Like General, System Info, Battery Info, Boot Sequence, Advanced Boot Options, the list goes on. 

So I tried making a Windows 10 install on a USB drive. Every time I put it in, nothing happened. Made sure USB was selected in boot options. Nothing. 

So then I went to another Windows 8 tablet I have and made a recovery disc. Nothing. Doesn't even recognize it as a boot device. 

So I tried to go into BIOS by holding down the volume buttons upon bootup. Ended up going to an ePSA Pre Boot System Assessment. So I let it run through all of the tests and whatnot. All tests passed. Rebooted. No change.

Went to UEFI Boot Menu. 2 Options. One is my HDD and Windows Boot Manager. Both led back to 0xc0000034.

Went back into BIOS. Enabled Secure Boot. Same thing. 0xc0000034

Any ideas?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

How did you make the W10 USB a bootable drive?
What software did you use?


----------



## BerlingerTG (Mar 26, 2015)

Panther063 said:


> How did you make the W10 USB a bootable drive?
> What software did you use?


I used Rufus to "burn" the Windows 10 Tech Preview ISO onto a flash drive to be bootable.


----------



## Viabobed (Dec 31, 2004)

Are you able to go into the Bios and take off the secure boot, UEFI, and let it boot via Legacy Mode? 

Does the BIOS have a OS Setup Mode for UEFI?
Are you trying to dual boot?

These are all things I had to run through when installing the OS on my OEM 8.1 Machine.


----------

